#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Athrose in Knie / Schilddrüsenunterfunktion/ Östrogen >

## sanne

Hallo liebes Forum! 
Gerade bin ich vom Orthopäden gekommen mit der Diagnose: Arthose in den Knien. 
Ich bin erst 42 Jahre jung und völlig geschockt!!! Die Orthopädin entgegnete auf mein Entsetze recht trivial, ich sei ja schließlich keine 25 mehr, ich solle Diclofenac nehmen, man könne akupunktieren oder Hyaluronsäure spritzen (5 Spritzen=200 Euro!). 
Auf die Frage hin, ob das mit meiner langjährig nicht behandelten Schilddrüsenunterfunktion zusammenhänge, wich sie nur aus, und meinte, dass eine Schieflage im Körper meist andere Schieflagen begünstigte.  
Nun frage ich mich, ob  
a) die Diagnose stimmt (nur Tast- Test, das aber mit schmerzhaftem Ergebnis)
b) die Behandlung (lediglich schmerzstillend, aber nicht Ursachen behebend!) ausreicht
c) welche Schieflagen in meinem Körper was verursachen 
Hierzu meine Krankengeschichte in Kurzform: 
2011: extreme Belastungen in Leben (Trennung/ Pleite/ Arbeitslosigkeit) und für Rücken (endlich Arbeit, dann aber extrem viel Arbeit+heben) 
2012: großer Bandscheibenvorfall (LWS 4/5)/ konservative Therapien/ keine Besserung, Sept. Operation+Reha + wieder extreme seelische Belastung+Dauerpleite wg lediglich Krankengeld 
2013: Mobbing , dann Burn out/ +diverse körperliche Beschwerden (chronische Gastritis, Kreislauf + Herzbeschwerden, depressive Symptome, nächtliche Beinkrämpfe, wenig Kraft, Rückenschmerzen, Migräne uvm.) allg. ärtzlicher Check (incl. TSH-Wert) meint, dass alles okay. 
2014: psychosomat. reha, wiederum extreme belastende Lebensereignisse, begleitet von ständigen Symptomen siehe oben, reha-Blutwerte zeigen zu hohen TSH-Wert 
2015: Diagnose (Endokrinologe) Schilddrüsenunterfunktion + anschließende Einstellung (noch am Experimentieren, derzeitige Dose: 62,5 mügramm L-Thyroxin), weitere Symptome, wie Gelenkschmerzen, extrem wenig (Muskel-) Kraft (trotz 2-3 Stunden Hundespaziergang täglich und 2 Mal wö. Gymnastik zu Hause für Rücken) und braune Flecken in Gesicht (Chloasma) + verkürzte Menstruation + Erschöpfung, Schwere in den Knochen, dünne trockene Haut, Schwindel, extreme Kälteempfindlichkeit (laufe im Oktober mit Strumpfhose unter Jeans rum!) 
heute Diagnose: Arthrose in den Knien 
Ich vermute, dass meine Hormonachsen (also Thyroxin, Progestoron/ Gestagen/ Östrogen, Cortisol) insgesamt im Körper nicht stimmen.  
Das Chloasma spricht ja wohl für eine Östrogendominanz, was ja wohl auch irgendwie mit der Schilddrüse zu tun hat (Ich weiß es nur über Google, aber vielleicht kann jemand mehr darüber berichten!). die dann ja auch Einfluss auf die Knorpelbildung hat. 
Ich denke durch den Dauerstress der letzten 5 Jahre werde ich sicherlich ständig erhöhte Cortisolwerte aufweisen, noch ist der TSH Wert auch nicht dauerhaft optimal eingestellt (irgendwie große Schwankungen, je nach Labor!) und ich habe Angst, dass die 2 Jahre die die Unterfunktion schon vorgelegen hatte (2013 der Doc-Check war nach Prüfung der TSH Werte (7,4!!!!) nicht okay gewesen, der Spinner von Arzt meinte, dass sei nicht relevant gewesen!) schon massive Balance-Auswirkungen gehabt hat auf meinen Körper. Am liebsten würde ich alle Werte mal checken lassen. 
Aber die Ärzte wimmeln einen immer ab. Mein Internist meinte doch tatsächlich, dass Östrogen und Schilddrüse nix miteinander zu tun hätten. Die Gynäkologin will Hormonstatus nur in Privatleistung checken (wofür ich kein Geld habe, da ich leider insolvent bin) und der Orthopäde heute hat sich noch nicht mal die Arbeit gemacht, einen Zusammenhang zu sehen oder das Blut zu testen. 
Was empfehlt Ihr mir? Kennt jemand im Raum Köln gescheite Ärzte :Huh?: ? 
Kann jemand meine Vermutungen (Zusammenhang Östrogendominanz-Schilddrüse-Knorpelverschleiß) bestätigen/ erweitern :Huh?:   
Was könnte ich ernährungstechnisch schon mal tun? Also um weiteren Knorpel-Abbau zu verhindern? 
Ach man, man fühlt sich so allein gelassen von diesem vermeintlichen Fachmännern!!! 
Ich würde mich über Beistand sehr sehr freuen!!!! 
Liebe Grüße aus der Nähe von Köln (Rösrath) :s_rose_for_u_cut: 
Sanne :Cry:

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Susanne, 
das alles Erschöpfung, Schwere in den Knochen, dünne trockene Haut, Schwindel, extreme Kälteempfindlichkeit udgl. hat u.a. mit der Schilddrüse zu tun.Wenn Du erst seit Tagen zu dem Endokrinologen gehst braucht die Einstellung schon etwas Zeit. Wenn man schon über Monate würde ich mir schon einmal Gedanken machen anderen Endokrinologen. 
(Diabetologen & Endokrinologen in Köln mit Bewertungen - jameda) 
Da bei ist mir schon klar das man man nicht Übernacht einen Termin bekommt. 
Was Du zum Thema Chloasma schreibst hat sicher seine Berechtigung. Darum ist es wichtig das dies nun einmal genau abgeklärt wird und Du nicht von einem Fiasko ins Nächste stürzt.  
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie Du Dich ernährst auch dies kann in dem Zusammenhang eine Rolle spielen. Du hast z.B. von Beinkrämpfen geschrieben dies ist oft die Folge von Magnesiummangel. Keine Ahnung ob Du irgendwelche Sojaprodukte isst usw.. Also müsste man was das Thema Ernährung bei Dir angeht schon mehr wissen.  
Was die Knie angeht kann man einen Gelenkverschleiss auch über Bewegungsumfang und -schmerz  (druckschmerzhafte Punkte) feststellen. 
Nun schreibst Du ich solle Diclofenac nehmen, man könne akupunktieren oder Hyaluronsäure spritzen (5 Spritzen=200 Euro!). Nun Diclofenac (NSAR) kann die Entzündungen reduzieren. Allerdings würde ich da eher Ibuprofen nehmen + Magenschutz). 
Was soll die Akupunktur bringen eine Schmerzreduktion? Ja und die Hyaluronsäure beides bringt Dir persönlich eigentlich nichts. Man müsste zuerst den Umfang des Problems kennen wie groß Deine Beschwerden sind usw..  
Man sollte nicht mit Kanonenkugeln auf Spatzen schiessen. Ein Röntgenbild odgl. und Physiotherapie könnte hier auch schon etwas ausmachen. Keine Ahnung was Du für Schuhe im Alltag trägst.  
Du solltest Dir trotz dem Stress einmal ein paar Minuten Auszeit können in Büchereien udgl. gibt es oft CDs Autogenes Training udgl..  
Also wenn Du schon länger zu dem Endokrinlogen gehst sprich einmal Tacheles oder suche Dir einen Neue/n. Was die Knie angeht haben wir alle irgendwann mit einem Verschleiss zu kämpfen. Bevor aber das genaue Ausmass feststeht sollte man da nicht so tun als würden bei Dir nur noch TEPs helfen. 
Zu Deiner Ernährung kann wir nicht ganz soviel sagen ob die dem Stress angepasst ist mit Fastfood udgl.. J aund versuche Dir etwas Freiraum zu schaffen.  
Alles Gute StefanD. 
PS. Ernährung - Östrogen sowie Knorpelverschleiss sind nicht ein Thema. Eher die richtige Bewegung  Kniearthrose | arthrose-im-kniegelenk.de (unter > Welche Therapien sind sinnvoll) Allerdings möglichst Finger weg von Schlafmitteln. (ab wann geht die Menopause  45-50J. ?).

----------


## sanne

Vielen lieben Dank lieber Stefan für deine ausführliche Antwort! 
Du hast Recht, ich sollte mich nochmal bei einem Endokrinologen durchchecken lassen.     
 Ich war Anfang 2015 bei Ehses und Schlabbrendorf in Köln (hatte eine Freundin mir empfohlen), sehe aber gerade bei jameda, dass die ja ziemlich schlecht bewertet werden.    
 In der Nachbehandlung war ich dann bei verschiedenen Internisten hier im Bergischen, alle so lala, der jetzige geht auch so, scheint sehr motiviert, den TSH-Wert in den Griff zu bekommen, stellt sich aber bei bestimmten anderen Dingen (insbesondere Zusammhänge) ziemlich quer (zum Beispiel sollte mein Vitamin D3 Spiegel, der super niedrig war, nach Substitution auf Empfehlung von Endokrinologen nochmal kontrolliert werden, der Internist sagt nun jedoch, dass er annehme, dass ich eh  latenten Vitamin D3 Mangel habe und er mir ja Dekristol (D3 Konzentrat) verschrieben habe, die solle ich eben regelmäßig nehmen). Ich finde ja, ein Wert, der nicht in Ordnung war, sollte so lange geprüft werden, bis er eben normal ist, oder etwa nicht?   
 Ansonsten meint der Internist auch, ein erhöhter Östrogenmangel habe nix mit der Schilddrüse zu tun (was aber nicht stimmt, wie ich nun herausgefunden habe. Bei einem dominanten Östrogenspiegel und somit einhergehendem Mangel von Progesteron können die Zellen die ausgeschütteten Schilddrüsenhormone nicht richtig verwerten- somit würde man an der falschen Stelle anfangen zu regulieren!).   
 Der Internist will mich lieber zum Radiologen schicken, wo ich nun eine Szintigraphie machen soll, obgleich der Endokrinologe eine Szintigraphie der Schilddrüse aufgrund der sonographischen Befunde für entbehrlich gehalten hatte. Ich weiß auch nicht, jeder sagt was anderes! 
Meine Ernährung ist vegetarisch und größtenteils ohne Junkfood, allerdings esse ich (aufgrund Appetitlosigkeit und keiner Lust alleine zu essen) sehr wenig, meist erst abends und koche eben für mich alleine oft sehr schlicht (ein selbst gemachtes Pesto z. B. kann ich ja nach einigen Tagen wegschmeißen, wenn ich es nicht alleine aufgegessen bekomme, ebenso mit Gemüsesuppen und Eintöpfen, abgesehen davon, dass ich finanziell eben seeehr eingeschränkt leben muss)). Ich bin lange tendenziell unter gewichtig gewesen (1,69 m und 53 kg), habe jetzt endlich mal wieder was zugelegt (viel Sahne und Vollmilch waren s wohl, ich weiß, sehr einseitig, aber der eine hat Schokoriegel als Seelentrösterlein, bei mir ist s Milch mit Sahne  :Zwinker: ).     
 Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich ein sportlicher, Natur liebender Mensch, der gerne Gymnastik und auch Yoga macht, sich gerne bunt vegetarisch ernährt und eher draußen in der Natur, als auf der Couch zu finden ist. Aber stetig parallel laufendes Sorgenkino im Kopf (Schulden, Existenzängste, nicht mehr in den Job finden) sind leider realistische Sorgen, die ich mit einer Entspannungs- CD alleine nicht lösen kann. Leider hört die Negativ-Spirale nicht auf, was dann eben oft Überforderung erzeugt, was wiederum in den Körper geht, was mein Körper mir nun eben auch spiegelt!     
 Ich hab nun einfach Sorge, dass eine Hormonachse noch dauerhaft schief hängt, es nicht erkannt/ behoben wird, und aufgrund dessen Kollateralschäden entstehen, die dann eben nicht mehr reversibel sind und ebenfalls wieder Geld und Sorgen kosten werden!    
 Morgen bekomme ich auf jeden Fall schon mal aktuelle TSH-Werte. Bin gespannt! 
Danke nochmal für das Statement, ich werde weiteren Verlauf hier einstellen (nur bei INteresse).   
 Viele Grüße aus dem Bergischen
 Sanne

----------


## StefanD.

Nun Sanne ich nehme an wenn Du noch auf Milchprodukte zurückgreifst das Du so auch zu genügend Vitamin B12 bekommst. Was sonst Deine Lage angeht gibt es wohl immer mehr prekäre berufliche Laufbahnen. Mir ging es ähnlich wie Dir und in dem Alter  ich musste noch einmal lernen .. bin wieder zu Arbeit gekommen. Aber dann war einem Chef der Arbeitsschutz egal....Der Chef wurde verurteilt und hat in die Portokasse gegriffen. Ich war dadurch 15 J. vom Leben ausgeschlossen. In einer MiniMiniwohnung.  
Wie auch immer es fand dann doch ein Sozialgerichtsverfahren statt ja und Heute geht es mir "leidlich" und ich habe endlich eine richtige Wohnung JWD allerdings Kontakte fast keine weil man hier mind. 400 J. leben muss um anerkannt zu werden. Egal wo man herkommt. 
Das heisst im Umkehrschluss für Dich jeden Grashalm zu ergreifen und sich dann durchzubeißen. Wenn es Probleme gibt VDK , Diakonie, Charitas  beraten im Sozialrecht einmal die Woche. (Jobs, Jobsuche und Stellenangebote bei JOBworld)   
Viele Grüsse StefanD.

----------


## sanne

JWD kenn ich gut!!! Musste aus Köln (ohne Auto) raus aufs Land ziehen, weil ich nach Trennung aus teurer Wohnung raus musste und bei DEN hiesigen Wohnungspreisen mit Hund in Köln keine Wohnung fand. Und ja, das mit den Landbewohnern die eine Gemeinschaft bilden, zu der man nicht gehört, kenn ich auch verdammt gut! Ohne Auto ist man hier eh nix! 
Echt traurig, dass in einem sooo reichen Land mit sooo vielen Möglichkeiten, es den Wohlstand nur gibt, weil einige von diesem Wohlstand abgehängt werden! 
Aber ja, Kopf hoch, auch wenn der Hals dreckig ist!  :Zwinker:  
Alles Gute von Herzen!!!
Sanne

----------


## josie

Hallo Sanne!
Wenn Du dich vegetarisch ernährst, dann solltest Du Vit. B12 als Tbl zuführen, zumindest wurde das meiner Tochter gerade erst gesagt. 
Außerdem würde ich dir raten, daß Du Ferritin, Transferrin und Transferrinsättigung kontrollieren läßt, damit ein Eisenmangel mit allem was daraus entstehen kann, ausgeschlossen wird.

----------


## sanne

> Hallo Sanne!
> Wenn Du dich vegetarisch ernährst, dann solltest Du Vit. B12 als Tbl zuführen, zumindest wurde das meiner Tochter gerade erst gesagt. 
> Außerdem würde ich dir raten, daß Du Ferritin, Transferrin und Transferrinsättigung kontrollieren läßt, damit ein Eisenmangel mit allem was daraus entstehen kann, ausgeschlossen wird.

  
Ja danke Josie! Den Eisenmangel hatte ich, und zwar massiv. Habe über den Sommer mit Käuterblut-Dragees aufgefüllt, weiß nur leider nicht, wie hoch diese Werte jetzt sind, da der Internist davon ausgeht, dass das nun in Ordnung ist. Nun, die Werte: Erythrozyten, Hämoglobin, Hämatokrit sind auch im Normbereich. Kann man dann davon ausgehen, dass Eisen nicht zu niedrig ist?
Lg
Sanne

----------


## sanne

Mein aktueller *TSH-Wert* liegt bei *7,450*!!!! 
Trotz 62,5 mügr. L-Thyroxin, Substitution seit April 2015. 
Muss nun dringend zum Endokrinologen. Kennt jemand einen empfehlendwerten in/ um Köln/Düsseldorf/ Bonn? 
Ich war bei Ehses/ Schlabbrendorf (Köln Innenstadt) das letzte Mal und nun, ... ganz schöne Massenabfertigung, wie ich finde!

----------


## josie

Hallo Sanne!  

> Kann man dann davon ausgehen, dass Eisen nicht zu niedrig ist?

 Davon kannst Du *nicht* ausgehen, nur die 3 Werte: Ferritin, Transferrin und Transferrinsättigung geben Auskunft über den Eisenspeicher, da würde ich dir raten, daß Du das wieder kontrollieren läßt, bei nä Gelegenheit.
Wenn Der Eisenspeicher leer war, dann wird von 4-6Monaten med. Therapie gesprochen, bis der Wert wieder im Normbereich ist. Man geht dabei von einer Zufuhr von bis zu 3x1 Kps Ferro sanol duodenal aus und die Zusammensetzung der Kps ist:
Eisen (II) glycin sulfat Komplex (567.7 mg pro Stück)                                                                                                                                                               = Eisen (II) Ion (100 mg pro Stück)                                                       
Der Saft ist das wesentlich niedriger dosiert, deshalb könnte es sehr gut sein, daß dein Eisenspeicher immernoch nicht in Ordnung ist

----------


## sanne

Sehr interessant!  
Komisch, dass Ärzte das nicht wissen oder es einem nicht vermitteln. Der Internist hat mir auf ein selbst zu zahlendes grünes Rezept Eisensulfat 100mg empfohlen. Dann kann ich auch weiter Kräuterblut nehmen. Das Ding ist, dass ich von dem künstlichen Eisen beim Eisenresorptionstest ziemlichen Magen,-und Verdauungsrummel bekommen habe. Da mir eh Sachen sehr schnell auf den Magen schlagen, nehme ich lieber natürliches Eisen. Aber dann bin ich ja noch ein Weilchen damit beschäftigt, Vorräte aufzufüllen  :Zwinker:  
Vielen Dank für die Info!!!

----------


## JUSCHKA

Hallo Sanne, 
einen Großteil deiner Probleme kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich habe Hashimoto Thyreoiditis   :Zwinker: 
Dein TSH ist natürlich viel zu hoch derzeit. Für die grobe Einstellung mit dem LT reicht der TSH zwar erstmal aus, für eine gute Einstellung braucht man dann aber doch den ft3 und ft4 und dann muss man ein bisschen "experimentieren", wo genau diese beiden Werte in der Norm liegen müssen, damit es einem gut geht. Irgendwo in der Norm reicht nämlich oftmals nicht aus. 
Wie sieht denn der Ultraschallbefund deiner SD aus bzw. wie sieht das Gewebe aus? Wurde was gesagt zB. inhomogen, echoarm oder sowas? Wurden alle relevanten Antikörper gemessen? (TPO, TG, TRAK) 
Was ist die Ursache der chronischen Gastritis? 
Was die Schilddrüse angeht, empfehle ich dir hier einmal nach einem Arzt zu gucken. Du solltest dich dort anmelden, um alle Beiträge lesen zu können.
---> von Patienten empfohlene rzte (Bens Liste) 
Auch dieses Forum könnte interessant für dich sein, falls du es noch nicht kennst
---> Suchergebnisse - Autoimmune Schilddrüsenerkrankungen 
Wegen dem Eisenmangel ... wenn Ferritin gemessen wird, dann sollte auch der CRP gemessen werden. Wenn der nämlich erhöht ist, wird der Ferritin auch falsch hoch angezeigt.
Bei deiner Ernährung solltest du auf Soja achten ... also wenig bis gar kein Soja und wenn, dann genügend Abstand zum LT, weil Soja (und auch Milchprodukte!) die Aufnahme hemmen.
Ansonsten ist es natürlich wichtig, die Ursache der Gastritis zu kennen. Wurden Laktoseintoleranz, Glutensensibilität oder sogar Zöliakie zB. und dergleichen ausgeschlossen? Was ist mit Helicobacter? 
Nachtrag:
Wenn du Dekristol nimmst (wie oft und wieviel nimmst du Dekristol?), ist es auch besser bzw. wichtig, zusätzlich Magnesium zu nehmen, da durch die VitD Gabe mehr Mg verbraucht wird und es so zu Magnesiummangelescheinungen kommen kann (Muskelkrämpfe/schmerzen zB)
Bei einem ausgeprägten Mangel reichen 20000 iE in der Woche nicht aus. Allerdings sollte der VitD Wert immer mal wieder gemessen werden, um Überdosierung zu vermeiden.

----------


## sanne

Liebe Juschka! 
Vielen Dank erst einmal für diese superdichte INformation, da hab ich was zum Nacharbeiten!!!  :Zwinker:    Sonographie war laut Dr. Ehses (Köln) okay, und er hat eine Szintigraphie für entbehrlich gehalten.  TSH-Wert am 06.03.2015: 4,1 (damals noch ohne L-Thyro-Substitution)
fT3:5,2      fT4: 13 TRAK= <10.0  Anti TPO Ak <10.0  TG :Huh?:  Was ist das? Habe ich nicht auf dem Befund gefunden! 
Wollte dir hier eigentlich einen Ausschnitt des Befundes einfügen, aber das sprengt hier die Kapazitätsgrenzen  :Zwinker: 
Also ausschnitthaft: 
"
Kleiner Knoten (0.6 mal 0,5 cm,  echoärmer, ansonsten etwas unruhiges unhomogenes, teils echoreicheres, vereinzelt aber auch echoärmeres Binnenecho ohne weitere fokal abgrenzbare Läsionen." 
Szintigraphie fand er entbehrlich.  Den ganzen Sommer hab ich dann LT genommen, April bis Mai 50 mügr, ab Mai 62,5 mügr  TSH-WErt aus der Zwischenkontrolle (2.06.) ... allerdings nicht nüchtern, nachmittags und mit L-Thyroxin am morgen): 2,07 
TSH Wert am 13.11.2015: 7,450. Inzwischen ist die LT-Dosis auf 75mügr gesteigert worden. 
Der Eisenmangel ist erst beim nachbehandelnden Internisten aufgefallen: Ferritin-WErt 30.04.2015: 15,8 
Habe  dann Kräuterbluttabletten (40mg Eisen) 2 Stück am Tag genommen, so 2  Monate. Von den hochdosierten vom Arzt wird mir schlecht+Magengrummel.  Überlege ob eine Infusion Sinn ergibt, habe aber leider kein Geld  derzeit! 
D3 Kur im Sommer mit 1 Woche täglich 20000iE täglich, inzwischen einmal die Woche. Keine Ahnung wie die WErte mittlerweile sind. 
Internist weigert sich, D3 und Eisen erneut zu kontrollieren. Muss da wohl wechseln! 
Was ist die Ursache der chronischen Gastritis?  Keine Ahnung. Gastroenterologe meinte nach Magenspiegelung: 
leichtgradige Antrumgastritis (chronisch inaktive Typ B Gastritits)  ohne HB, keine Zottenatrophie, keine Anhaltspunkte für diffuse Dünndarmerkrankungen. 
Die  Pantos vertrag ich irgendwie nicht. Hab gestern eine genommen, weil ich  wg Arthrose nun Diclo 75er nehmen soll (entzündungshemmend) ... hab den  ganzen Abend höllischen Magendruck, Völlegefühl und  Magendruckempfindlichkeit gehabt. Nun lass ich Schmerztabletten und lebe  eben mit den Knieschmerzen. 
Habe keine weitere Empfehlung ausser Pantoprazol bekommen. 
Ansonsten hatt sich der Magen seit  Juli eigentlich gut beruhigt, seit ich mich aus allem Stress rausziehe.  SObald seelischer/körperlicher Stress auftritt, ist der Magen von jedoch  jetzt auf gleich metallhart und dauerentzündet. 
Was die  Schilddrüse angeht, empfehle ich dir hier einmal nach einem Arzt zu  gucken. Du solltest dich dort anmelden, um alle Beiträge lesen zu  können.
---> von Patienten empfohlene rzte (Bens Liste) Da werd ich mal gucken! 
Auch dieses Forum könnte interessant für dich sein, falls du es noch nicht kennst
---> Suchergebnisse - Autoimmune Schilddrüsenerkrankungen Schon angemeldet-Danke dafür! 
Wegen  dem Eisenmangel ... wenn Ferritin gemessen wird, dann sollte auch der  CRP gemessen werden. Wenn der nämlich erhöht ist, wird der Ferritin auch  falsch hoch angezeigt.  Ach so. Mh, hatte der Arzt nicht drauf geachtet. Muss ich beim nächsten Check unbedingt anmelden!!! 
Bei  deiner Ernährung solltest du auf Soja achten ... also wenig bis gar  kein Soja und wenn, dann genügend Abstand zum LT, weil Soja (und auch  Milchprodukte!) die Aufnahme hemmen.
Ansonsten ist es natürlich  wichtig, die Ursache der Gastritis zu kennen. Wurden Laktoseintoleranz,  Glutensensibilität oder sogar Zöliakie zB. und dergleichen  ausgeschlossen? Nein, wurden sie nicht! Wie wird das gemacht :Huh?:  
Was ist mit Helicobacter? Nicht anwesend. 
Nachtrag:
Wenn  du Dekristol nimmst (wie oft und wieviel nimmst du Dekristol?), ist es  auch besser bzw. wichtig, zusätzlich Magnesium zu nehmen, da durch die  VitD Gabe mehr Mg verbraucht wird und es so zu  Magnesiummangelescheinungen kommen kann (Muskelkrämpfe/schmerzen zB)  Muskelkrämpfe hab ich leider oft. Trinke seeeehr viel (1 Liter pro Tag etwa) Milch. Kein Soja. Muss mich echt mal um Mg kümmern! 
Gibt es eine Ernährungsberatung bei Ärzten auf Kassenleistung? Wenn ja, kennst du gute in meiner Gegend (51503) :Huh?:  
Bei  einem ausgeprägten Mangel reichen 20000 iE in der Woche nicht aus.  Allerdings sollte der VitD Wert immer mal wieder gemessen werden, um  Überdosierung zu vermeiden.[/QUOTE]  Lass ich beim nächsten Arzt checken, der letzte meinte nur, dass ich eben latenten Mangel hätte und eben substiieren sollte!  
VIELEN DANK NOCHMAL!  :Smiley: )

----------


## StefanD.

TG sind Antikörper (Schilddrüse) genauso wie TRAK und TPO -AK siehe Das Immunsystem und seine Irrtümer 
Wenn Du öfters Muskelkrämpfe hast solltest Du schon etwas tun Magnesium Hülsenfrüchten, Nüssen, grünblättrigem Gemüse, Bananen.- Kiwi Dabei sollte man auf genügend Calciumzufuhr achten mind. 800 mg. Milch (120 Milligramm Calcium pro 100 Gramm Milch)
Ja und was Ernährungsberatung angeht ist das eher Sache der Krankenkassen. Nun CRP ist ein Entzündungsparameter allerdings nicht ganz so sicherer Nachweis da erhöhte Werte oft nicht nur eine Ursache haben können: 
Du solltest einmal bei einem Endokrinologen (z.B. Jameda.de) abklären was bei Dir nicht OK ist. Bevor zuviel vermutet, was dann doch nicht zutrifft. 
VG StefanD.

----------


## sanne

Na prima, dann hätte ich zumindest keinen Calciummangel (1000 mg Milch= 1200 mg Calcium)  :Zwinker:  
Jödele, werde mich dann mal durchchecken lassen. Manko an der ganzen Sache ist, dass kaum ein Arzt alles zusammen betrachtet, geschweige denn, alle benötigten Parameter (auf Kassenleistung) erhebt! 
Die Endokrinologen in/ um Köln haben in den Foren (hier und im SD-Forum) eh n zweifelhaften Ruf. 
Nun ja, ich werde einfach so lange "doctorn", bis alle notwendigen Werte erhoben, behandelt und in Ordnung sind. (Internist/ Gyn/ Enodkrinologe) 
Für Empfehlungen fähiger Ärzte wäre ich sehr dankbar.  
Die Seite Jameda kenn ich. Aber leider sind auch die dortigen Bewertungen nicht immer stimmig. Insbesondere auf dem Lande, scheinen viele (ältere) Menschen " relativ schlechte" Ärzte unkritisch als "sehr gut" zu bewerten. So geschehen, bei der Orthopädin, bei der ich gewesen bin. Als ich einer Bekannten gesagt habe, bei wem ich war, hat sie die Hände überm Kopf zusammen geschlagen! In Jameda wird die Dame mit 1,2 bewertet!

----------

